# lifting tiller kills motor?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Easy enough to check...disconnect the tiller kill switch wires from the circuit
then see if it happens again. Use the cowl mounted kill switch to stop the engine.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Shouldn't happen. It sounds like the wires are grounding out in the tiller arm. Go with Brett's test, I would bet the wires are pinching near the tiller pivot point.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

cool.ill let you know what i find


----------

